# 前にある



## AmaryllisBunny

Here are some sentences I have made, and was wondering which if any are correct and if they are correct, which one sounds more natural?

僕のうちの前にその学校は近くにあります。
その学校は僕のうちの前に近くにあります。

その学校は近いですが僕のうちの前　に｜も　あります。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Sorry, but they are all weird and unnatural.

The grammatically correct versions of your sentence would be:
僕のうちの前にある学校は、うちから近いです。
僕のうちの前にある学校は、うちの近くです。
However, they sound weird and redundant.
Because うちの前に学校があること is including 近いこと, so we usually don't say the both because of the redundancy.
In order to make it not-sound-redundant, we have to think of modifying it with the emphasis or the reasoning or something else.

For example,
その学校はうちから近いです。なにせ目の前ですから。
その学校はうちの目の前にあるので非常に近いです。　are the candidates that sound more natural.


For example,
僕のうちの目の前にある学校は、うちからはかなり遠いです。　学校の入り口が反対側にあり、とても大きな敷地なので、登校するのに10分以上かかります。 does make sense because it conveys an unexpected result from the first former half of the sentence.

edit)
If you want to know the difference between にあります and ～です, you have to provide another example sentence.

For example,
私が小学生の時に通っていた学校は、うちの近くにあります。
私が小学校の時に通っていた学校は、うちの近くです。
In this context, you can choose whichever you like. They are both natural.

Another simpler example:
私の学校はうちの近くにあります。
私の学校はうちの近くです。
Both are fine!


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

How would one say, the car in front of my dog is close?

犬の前に車から近いです。
？？？

The car in front of me is too close.
車から長誓いです。
？？？


----------



## Shiratori99

AmaryllisBunny said:


> How would one say, the car in front of my dog is close?



犬の前の車が近いです。

...is what I think that'd be. Although it begs the question, close to what?



AmaryllisBunny said:


> 犬の前に車から近いです。



I think that says whatever is in front of the dog is close to the car.



AmaryllisBunny said:


> The car in front of me is too close.



目の前の車が近すぎです。　すぎる = too much


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

The problem is, I was given a weird sentence to work with in English, which in turn ended up as a weird sentence in Japanese.


----------



## frequency

AB,
The noun school has two adverbs that describe the position: うちの前に and 近くに.
This kind of stuff is difficult, and using both is a bit confusing. The best way is to change either.

その学校は近くて、僕のうちの前にあります。
I'm using an adjective 近く, instead of the adverb 近くに.

Next,
The car is close. But you describe it more. Connect 車 + that adverbial as you did in the English sentence.
That comes prior to the car: 僕の犬の前にある車は近いです。
(In this one we use the verb ある, so this may sound like _The car that is placed in front of my dog is close._
But that's the way to say it―not a topic you have to care about now very much.)

Try 'The car in front of me is too close'!
Shiratori did finely, though


----------



## Flaminius

I wonder why you can't just say 家のすぐ前にある / すぐ前です?

The sentence about the car and the dog is better rewritten with the dog as the subject.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Can you explain the use of 前にある...? How is ある just in the middle of the sentence? Wouldn't it need to be あること?


----------



## Shiratori99

AmaryllisBunny said:


> Can you explain the use of 前にある...? How is ある just in the middle of the sentence? Wouldn't it need to be あること?



It modifies the noun after it. For example 僕の犬の前にある車 literally means "the car that is/exists in front of my dog". You don't need こと to connect ある to a noun.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

So to continue that thought, you could say: 「僕の犬の前にある車は小さいです。」right?


----------



## Shiratori99

AmaryllisBunny said:


> So to continue that thought, you could say: 「僕の犬の前にある車は小さいです。」right?



Yep. You can also use いる for living objects, like 僕の犬の前にいる猫は小さいです. This only works with ある/いる though, and not with other copula like です　or だ.


----------



## frequency

AmaryllisBunny said:


> 「僕の犬の前にある車は小さいです。」



Yes, good. (But isn't it 近い？But both 近い and 小さい are okay. Makes sense.)

AB, if not using the verb ある, it could be 僕の犬の前の車は.
This would be easier to understand, because it's closer to the adverb combination as used in the English sentence.
But there are too many の, don't you think?
This is not very good, so we tend to select using にある: 僕の犬の前にある車は～.


----------

